# Momma may be wrong - Go ahead and pick your nose!



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saska...ay-be-healthy-eating-boogers-snot-130425.html

*Picking your nose and eating it may be good for you
University of Saskatchewan biochemistry professor ready to start a study*



> Despite everything you may have heard from your mom, picking your nose and eating what you find may have some health benefits, according to a biochemistry professor at the University of Saskatchewan in Saskatoon.
> 
> "By consuming those pathogens caught within the mucus, could that be a way to teach your immune system about what it's surrounded with?" is the hypothesis Scott Napper posed to his students.
> 
> ...


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

My sister is a nurse and says the same thing. I think I'll just go ahead and be sick lol


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This thread is gross. I say pick it and flick it!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I say he's a genius if he managed to get FUNDING for this! :droolie:


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I like using them to perfect my aim at tailgaters while driving down the road. 

:eyebulge:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Finally a University study that makes some sense but I think Sentry had the right idea though!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

You find some of the best articles Naekid!

But, his theory seems very valid, especially the one about being too sterile. I have wondered about the changes from back in the 50’s and 60’s to today. We ate all manner of things, especially while camping and during sports. Drank water right out of the lake, stream we were fishing in. Ate right out of the garden too, carrots might have gotten wiped off on the pants first.

Today everything is about killing germs and wanting to sterilize our personal environments. Not much exposure to the things we need to build up immunity to. That could very well be part of the rise in all these sicknesses. The other reason, I believe anyway, is all the chemical crap that folks are eating. Also all the nasty manmade chemicals that are now in our environment and foods. There is no way to not be exposed to it, even my garden gets pummeled from pollutants and chemicals. No, not put there by me but in the wind and rain.

I still eat right out of the garden only now I do wash off root crops before devouring them. Older and wiser I guess but there are still little buggies and germs on them. I think they add flavor and build character!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

They've been saying for years that children that are reared in Clorox, Lysol, and germ x doused homes are more likely to be sick and have allergies. People especially kids need a little dirt now and then. What's that saying, "God made dirt dirt won't hurt"


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i agree with ras. i spent most of my time as a child playing by myself on the farm. i was always dirty. and our house wasnt exactly clorox clean...it was just dad and i, and during the summer months we had all the windows open all the time....(no ac in 100 yr old farm house) so we had dirt from the fields always blowing in. i got sick a lot when i was small, but less and less as i got older. i am 28, and i am almost never sick.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

we have wild onions that grow in our yard that i still eat to this day right out of the ground


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a hillbilly, I do the snotrocket.
Normally on the front of those vending machines that have free communist newspapers.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

No way! hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Grew up on a farm and was always dirty as well. Had a bad ha bit of eating the "stuff" til I was ten. All I can say is that I can count how many times I've been sick on my hands. Not kidding either. 28 years old and haven't been sick in over 15 years minus a cold or two that lasted a few days at the most.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I find this study to be way more important and educational than the shrimp ( was it?) on a treadmill.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

To my knowledge I've never eaten anything that came out of my nose and I've been very healthy so far...go figure!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe I'm going to pass as well. :eyebulge: But thanks for the info.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> *Picking your nose and eating it may be good for you
> University of Saskatchewan biochemistry professor ready to start a study*


I think it depends whats in your nose!!!

Your nose holds all kinds of bacteria and keeps it from making you sick.... When you blow your nose YOU GET RID IF WHAT IT CAUGHT!!!!!

If you eat the wrong thing out of there,YA MAY END UP WITH A VIRUS OR WHO KNOWS!! (Not a good idea)


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmm. Not being overly sterile, eating veggies that you just rub the grit from before consuming, playing in the dirt, just 'sucking the blood' on a cut before you go on with your games, not to mention doggie 'kisses' and I expect to remain one healthy big kid! All those doctor trips for stitches were too expensive for my parents - so my mom became expert with butterfly bandages (the precursors to steri-strips) and simply washing the wound with what pasted for antibacterial soap back then....good old Dial and plenty of warm water. Things sure are crazy...I've met more than one elementary school age child who didn't know that vegetables come from the dirt, and that chicken comes equipped with bones!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)




----------

